# Freshwater shad for saltwater chum????



## catchem (Oct 7, 2007)

Would the freshwater threadfin or gizzard shad work for chumming around rigs or other structure in the gulf? Have any of you ever tried or heard of this?


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep! Yep!

George


----------



## 2chairs (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, thats an idea!


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

When I lived in Texas some people uesed to use them for bait on the coast. They said that they died quicker than mud minnows but that they were so much cheaper a lot of guys used them. In the fall flounder run they said that the flounder would eat them, but I never tried them for bait myself.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

When fishing out of Fourchon, I am pretty sure the chum was freshwater shad. Looks like the captains there use them with some success. They were the ones that gave us the guys name when we picked up our chum. PM Tuna_Man, (Ron) I think he might still have the guys name and number.


----------



## catchem (Oct 7, 2007)

Its pretty ironic that you should mention Fourchon in your reply. I'm planning a midJuly trip to Venice and hoping to have a calm day or 2 so I can run to some nearshore rigs out of South Pass and try to troll up/ chum up some....whatevers. Located in N. La. myself, we have lots of shad on the Red River I could collect in advance. They look so much like another fish(same fish?)I netted in a slough behind Destin a few years ago I figured ..why not?The lure of deep water close to the mouth of the river has me thinking there's no telling what a guy could catch with a little luck and some pointers from folks on the forum. We've got a huoseboat rented at Venice Marina. Of course, if its too rough for me to be comfortable with an offshore run I'll try to find some reds and trout inshore. Any tips anyone wants to share feel free. I'm all ears. Thanks.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Yesthese shad willwork we use them when ever we can get them to chum up snapper.They work well because the break apart easy.try using in chum churn.


----------



## richardh (Apr 3, 2008)

I had the same idea but never executed it - I was planning to freeze them until needed - any issue with freezing them for a month or so?


----------



## catchem (Oct 7, 2007)

If the river at home will drop enough to get close enough to throw a net I'll let you know. I can't imagine why you couldn't get them on ice immediately and then into the freezer as soon as you get home. Hope to give it a try this summer.


----------



## Drakeyb (Feb 2, 2021)

What ever come of this discussion iv got access to tones of shad I was thinking about trying them as chum just hate to waste a bunch of effort if they don't work headed to the keys in a few months


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It is amazing that this new platform brings so many posts to life, like this 13 year old one.
I saw a reference to Tuna Man Ron.


----------



## Drakeyb (Feb 2, 2021)

[QUOTE="BananaTom, post: 8081505, member: 280i found this post on google any idea on how well a freshwater shad would work as chum in the saltwater


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, drake,
welcome to the forum. here's a good way to find out what we have discussed. look at the top of the page where the guy in brazil is pulling in that sail. under his hand you'll see "community search". you will get more recent posts on this subject. hope this helps.
jack


----------

